# 66 interior picture needed



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

Can anyone post a picture of the carpet guard / fuse box area on a 66 with manual trans? The ribbon harness on my 66 has a clip on the end, and I'm trying to see what it clips to . Thanks!


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

The ribbon retainer/clip gets slid onto the upper pan retaining tab,
then the ribbon goes up behind the firewall pad and back out through the slit just above the tab.


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

Good pictures, thanks for posting! I bought the economy pad, so it looks some different than yours, I wasn't sure where the ribbon harness came out, I'll cut the slit. Thanks, again!


----------

